# Treework/climbing in San Diego.



## aussiegull (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm an experienced climber looking for some extra work in San Diego. Certified Tree Surgeon of 17 years with $1,000,000 Public Liability & Property Damage Insurance. Have truck & equipment, I'm available for sub-contract climbing or even doing complete jobs if you have a heavy workload. Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## joe dunn88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello my name is joe dunn 
i own a tree and landscaping company in san diego 
and i am i need of a climber asap 
would you be interested in working today and possibly tomorrow if needed


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 21, 2014)

LOL!
Jeff


----------



## joe dunn88 (Mar 22, 2014)

this is joe with family tree noticed your add on here got a couple jobs lined up if your not busy and interested on making some extra money maybe i can help you out and you can help me if interested call me on my cell @ 619-402-7013



aussiegull said:


> I'm an experienced climber looking for some extra work in San Diego. Certified Tree Surgeon of 17 years with $1,000,000 Public Liability & Property Damage Insurance. Have truck & equipment, I'm available for sub-contract climbing or even doing complete jobs if you have a heavy workload. Feel free to contact me with any questions.





aussiegull said:


> I'm an experienced climber looking for some extra work in San Diego. Certified Tree Surgeon of 17 years with $1,000,000 Public Liability & Property Da
> ma
> ge Insurance. Have truck & equipment, I'm available for sub-contract climbing or even doing complete jobs if you have a heavy workload. Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## richard t (Mar 22, 2014)

joe dunn88 said:


> this is joe with family tree noticed your add on here got a couple jobs lined up if your not busy and interested on making some extra money maybe i can help you out and you can help me if interested call me on my cell @ 619-402-7013



This thread was seven year's old opcorn:


----------

